# can i convert my commercial Italian driving licence?



## ibmonir (Jun 2, 2009)

i have an Italian class A driving licence can i convert it into usa licence? if not what is the eassy way to get m american licence so i can find a job? thanks in advanced.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Any reciprocity for driving licenses in the US is on a state by state basis. Check with the state department (sometimes called the "registry") of motor vehicles to find out what, if any, reciprocity the state has with Italy.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

ibmonir said:


> i have an Italian class A driving licence can i convert it into usa licence? if not what is the eassy way to get m american licence so i can find a job? thanks in advanced.


Fifty states and a few odds and ends equals that many answers. Germany seems to be the only country that has made the effort with reciprocity agreements. Regardless, no test in the US is a particular daunting feat. Which state are you moving to?


----------



## ibmonir (Jun 2, 2009)

*Italian driveing licence.*



Fatbrit said:


> Fifty states and a few odds and ends equals that many answers. Germany seems to be the only country that has made the effort with reciprocity agreements. Regardless, no test in the US is a particular daunting feat. Which state are you moving to?


i'll be moveing to phoenix Arizona. 
thanks alot


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Here you go

Arizona Commercial Drivers - Arizona CDL Laws & Information - DMV.ORG


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> Here you go
> 
> Arizona Commercial Drivers - Arizona CDL Laws & Information - DMV.ORG


Also, here: Motor Vehicle Division

What visa are you coming on Ibmonir? That often causes more issues than the testing.


----------



## ibmonir (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for helping me.


----------

